# confused



## crazymoon (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi all , I'm  a bit confused about sausage on ABTs. I plan on making some on Sat with some of my homemade hot Italian sausage(pork). Some posts say to precook the sausage and others say to put on top of the cheese mixture raw and it will cook along w/ the bacon. Are both acceptable or is one idea better than the other ?  thanks, CM


----------



## sqwib (Sep 4, 2014)

I prefer cooked somewhat anyhow.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 4, 2014)

Yea, I think I would precook or partial cook.


----------



## flyboys (Sep 4, 2014)

Personally, I always make my ABT's with pre cooked.


----------



## padronman (Sep 4, 2014)

I always precook.  I don't want any nasties from raw sausage on my ABT's. 

Scott


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 5, 2014)

OK, Precooked it will be, thank-you for the replies. This site is awesome !


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 7, 2014)

P1010006.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Sep 7, 2014





    Q -view of  Yesterdays ABTs, They went down quickly with cold beer !













P1010008.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Sep 7, 2014


----------



## sqwib (Sep 7, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## flyboys (Sep 7, 2014)

Nicely done


----------



## foamheart (Sep 7, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> P1010006.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can understand that, good show!

Great looking.


----------



## seenred (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice job...those look delicious! Thumbs Up

:drool

Red


----------



## shhaker (Sep 16, 2014)

i woudnt pre cook.....but thats just me....


----------

